# any Whiting recipes?



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

any?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Whatcha need:

Whiting fillets...2 eggs...salt / pepper..Hot oil and cast iron skillet, bread crumbs...

-Beat eggs
-Salt/Pepper /season fillets
-Preheat oil in skillet 

Dunk fillets in egg wash..roll in bread crumbs..

Dunk 2 fillets in oil...

Once the fillets are golden brown...drain oil..place fried fillets on a brown paper bag on top of a cooling rack...


get sum hot sauce, 1 cup mayonaise and a tea spoon relish...mix all in in a bowl...dip fried fillets and enjoy.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

stupid easy recipe....

Get some:

-Whiting fillets / House Autry breading( fish fry mix:they come in different flavors)
-Cast Iron Skillet
-Frying oil

Get a 1 gallon Ziploc bag..add some House Autry mix

Make sure oil in skillet is hot ( get a wooden spoon..dunk one end in the oil...if ya see bubbles..the oil is ready for fillets)

Drop a fillet in the Ziploc bag.....shake.....

Remove fillet...shake of excess breading...

Dunk fillet w/ breading in oil

Fry till golden brown

Remove...fillet(s)

Place on a paper bag on top of a cooling rack...

Follow my recipe above for home made tarter sauce.

Dip and enjoy....

Call me if you got enuff to share


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Zatarain's Fish Fry is good stuff, too.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I fourth that notion. Fry fry fry.....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Did anybody say....................FRIED!

Seriously I have experimented with whiting various ways and have come to the conclusion that...IT MUST BE FRIED!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> House Autry breading( fish fry mix:they come in different flavors)


Autry. My favorite.  

Good stuff, Al.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

chop an onion or two depending on how much you have. I like quarter(25 cents) sized pieces. 

reduce and carmelize onions in butter and sherry.
they'll be brown around all edges and soft and delicious. Remove from pan and sprinkle in a tad of some spice or two you like. Don't overdo it, just a touch.

Add butter or olive oil to already hot pan, take skinless fillets and saute dem suckas up. 

Remove, top with onions, and BOOYAH! Some real tasty eats!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

House Autry!!!! Fry dem bastids up!!!! Serve with nice cold Miller Light :beer: 

Fried Sea Mullets are bad to tha bone


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Dr. Bubba said:


> chop an onion or two depending on how much you have. I like quarter(25 cents) sized pieces.
> 
> reduce and carmelize onions in butter and sherry.
> they'll be brown around all edges and soft and delicious. Remove from pan and sprinkle in a tad of some spice or two you like. Don't overdo it, just a touch.
> ...


YUM!! All these recipes sound great! Whiting is very tasty...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

House Autry seafood breader is good stuff. But if you add a little old bay to the breader, you'd make it better.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Teo, imma try that.. Fried seamullets & a cold beer make me weak. :beer:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Zatarain's Fish Fry is good stuff, too.


They have a tempura batter that is great as well.. We put shrimp in them and fry up and you would let some one throw your custom for some...


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

*Carribean style*

Take a few whole cleaned heads off only. Season with salt, pepper, a little garlic power and a little onion powder. Heat skillet good and hot with oil. Sear both sides for approx 1 minute each. After finished take out and pouf out oil. Take I whole onion and 1 whole tomato and chop them up. Put half a stick of butter in pan and add the onion and tomato. Fry until onion carmelize. Then add about a cup of water. Let it simmer and really good. You can also season this with more of the previously mentioned seasonings. When the water starts to take on the tomato color you can now add you fish. Adding a touch of ketchup is a good touch also. Cover an simmer low for about 20 to 30 min. Adding a little dried thyme can kick up the taste a notch. A nice pot of white rice with this fish and onions and tomatos are somethng you can go home and slap ya mamma about. Honestly, I always thought fried fish was the best but after marrying an Island girl I am torn between the two. Steamed fish or fried. Hell, I just take them both and call it a day.


----------

